

Ask HN: Cheap laptop for Rails web development? - garbles

Recently I've found that working on projects from home on my desktop is just killing my productivity.<p>I'm looking for a laptop competent enough to do Rails, but not much past that - I don't need to be able to watch HD video or anything. Something that will be compatible with Ubuntu.<p>I've read that you can request a refund from Microsoft if you buy a laptop with Windows 7 and decide not to use it. Is that true?<p>I'm looking at spending under $400. Any recommendations?
======
patio11
Do two days of Rails freelancing from your desktop then buy a machine with:

An SSD drive

8 GB of RAM+

Your productivity will thank me later, particularly if like most Rails
programmers following the happy path you decide to run unit tests virtually
continuously.

